# boost pressure peaking at 2500 mbar



## mikeharris27 (Aug 8, 2013)

hi sorry i cant figure out how to insert a photo from my pc only from url so i cant show the graphs. can anybody tell me if this is correct figures? I have just installed darside intercooler and uprated pipes. if i plant my foot down i dont seem to get a lot of boost but if i slowly put my foot on the accelerator it seems to give me more umph. it is an audi a3 56plate 170bhp 2.0l tdi pd engine bmn. as far as i am aware it hasnt had a remap. thanks

Engine Speed	Boost Pressure	Boost Pressure
(G28)	(specified)	(actual)
/min mbar mbar
1450	1072	1011.2
1450	1078.9	1010.6
1483	1384.1	998.3
1468	1933.4	1016.4
1476	1950.2	1041.1
1490	1976.6	1072
1501	2006.4	1110.9
1510	2026.1	1162.9
1528	2046.7	1212.2
1536	2069	1267
1548	2087.7	1324
1571	2111.2	1399
1586	2111.2	1466.9
1601	1953.2	1522.8
1626	1871.8	1559.5
1615	1669	1584.7
1626	1564.2	1564.2
1638	1479.7	1467.8
1650	1392	1382.2
1633	1325	1319.3
1643	1282.9	1282.9
1654	1253.1	1249.3
1627	1224.1	1220.6
1642	1190	1190
1635	1172.7	1170.6
1619	1158.2	1156
1615	1146.4	1144.8
1588	1134	1132.8
1566	1126.7	1125.5
1537	1117.8	1117.8
1509	1111	1111
1479	1103.6	1103.6
1439	1098.7	1097.4
1408	1092.5	1091.4
1364	1087.1	1086.8
1329	1080.7	1080.7
1279	1076	1076
1149	1072.8	1072.6
998	1069.3	1068.5
862	1060.2	1056.7
813	1046.4	1046.4
798	1037.5	1035.7
797	1031.5	1030.4
805	1029	1028.1
809	1025.4	1024.6
823	1021.8	1021.4
931	1017.5	1016.8
1014	1008.8	1008.3
1133	1006.6	1006.4
1254	1004.8	1005
1183	1011.4	1011.4
1174	1015.6	1016.1
1152	1019.5	1020
1131	1022.7	1023.4
1023	1026.2	1027.2
872	1029.7	1029.9
813	1029.9	1029.9
801	1027.8	1026.8
799	1025.8	1024.9
810	1023.1	1021.8
813	1019.5	1018.2
816	1016.2	1015.7
814	1012.8	1012.8
808	1009.6	1009.1
805	1006.7	1006.1
798	1004.4	1003.4
800	1001.9	1001.5
798	999.6	999
800	997.6	997.2
798	995.7	995.2
797	994	994
798	992.2	991.9
801	990.6	990.6
802	990	989.7
801	989	988.3
797	987.5	987.5
797	987.4	987
804	986.4	986.2
831	986	985.5
824	985.1	985.1
820	985	985
813	984.2	984.1
806	983.7	983.7
800	983.3	983.4
803	983	982.5
801	982.5	982.1
801	982.1	982.1
797	982.1	981.8
799	981.6	981.7
801	981.2	981.2
796	981.1	981.1
799	980.9	980.9
800	980.4	980.6
810	980.6	980.4
1017	976.1	972
1108	971.3	973.4
1071	987.8	989.6
1025	995.4	996.8
1082	1000.5	1001.3
1117	1001.5	1001.5
1150	1005.5	1006.6
1194	1011.1	1011.9
1269	1216.8	1015.9
1255	1261	1021.4
1324	1240.7	1029
1367	1229.4	1039.6
1408	1301.5	1053.4
1471	1384.4	1081.2
1537	1394.8	1120.2
1585	1400.6	1156.2
1619	1396.2	1201.8
1683	1471.4	1261
1752	1576.3	1295.9
1820	1590.3	1342.6
1869	1610	1411.2
1945	1758.2	1467
2012	1775.1	1530.8
2064	1775.1	1604.8
2143	1729	1631
2231	1732.6	1641.3
2309	1804.8	1648.4
2363	1810.6	1670
2484	2010	1695.5
2555	2037.3	1741
2663	2184.4	1830.8
2736	2232.9	1952.2
2919	2480	2087.4
3046	2480	2250
3174	2500	2367.3
3333	2500	2420.6
3473	2500	2420.3
3664	2500	2369.4
3793	2500	2347.8
3939	2500	2346
4064	2500	2338.6
4144	2380	2380
4109	2117.9	2117.9
4008	1809	1809
3694	1701	1701
3322	1620.6	1620.6
3024	1561.4	1561.4
2744	1505.9	1496.5
2598	1444.5	1444.5
2643	1429.7	1429.7
2620	1470	1470
2625	1505.5	1512
2622	1538.2	1542.1
2620	1557	1558.6
2488	1553	1545.5
2247	1491.4	1483
2030	1441.6	1430.2
1813	1373.7	1367.6
1639	1320.2	1313.4
1487	1252.9	1252.9
1324	1198.9	1192
1173	1152.4	1152.4
1033	1123.9	1118
906	1100.4	1095.9
827	1078.9	1075.2
797	1060.3	1057
798	1045.8	1043
801	1034.6	1033.3
802	1031.2	1031.2
803	1028.3	1027.8
805	1024.8	1024.8
799	1000.6	1000
803	999	998.4
803	997.1	996.6
801	995.3	994.8
802	993.8	993.2
803	992.2	991.9
798	991	990.6
801	990.1	989.7
797	989	989.3
800	988	988
799	987.4	987.4
805	987	986.5
804	986	986
1495	1573.7	1525.7
1509	1580.3	1538.6
1528	1645.9	1550.6
1547	1662.1	1568.3
1549	1662.1	1585.8
1559	1652.9	1600.8
1579	1653.4	1614.7
1596	1680	1633.1
1598	1682.6	1649.2
1610	1707.5	1665.5
1623	1698.4	1655.7
1645	1721	1665.5
1653	1713.4	1673.2
1681	2280	1666
1692	2298.2	1719.4
1709	2315.4	1765.8
1729	2338.6	1818.9
1763	2357.1	1854
1786	2376.6	1883.7
1804	2386.8	1911
1831	2401	1944.6
1855	2419.6	1971.2
1890	2448	1999.2
1925	2460.2	2031.1
1928	2470.1	2071.5
1962	2480	2106
1992	2499	2145.4
2027	2500	2184.5
2063	2500	2237
2081	2500	2278.1
2110	2500	2312.4
2149	2500	2339.3
2175	2500	2357.1
2208	2500	2366.4
2229	2500	2379.5
2278	2500	2386.8
2297	2500	2397
2338	2500	2401
2360	2500	2410.8
2388	2500	2418.7
2421	2500	2420.6
2451	2500	2418.7
2483	2500	2417.4
2513	2500	2417.4
2541	2500	2417.4
2568	2500	2419.2
2594	2500	2427.6
2630	2500	2430.4
2674	2500	2437.8
2688	2500	2448
2708	2500	2450.2
2738	2500	2458.2
2779	2500	2468.4
2807	2500	2470.1
2825	2500	2479
2822	2427.6	2427.6
2816	2137.4	2137.4
2826	1902.6	1902.6
2812	1790.8	1790.8
2824	1688.4	1688.4
2804	1615.4	1615.4
2753	1562.4	1562.4
2783	1504.4	1504.4
2781	1462.9	1462.9
2750	1433.6	1431
2722	1420.8	1419.8
2706	1413.6	1413.6
2704	1407.1	1406.7
2659	1403.4	1403.4
2627	1400	1398.1
2613	1392.3	1390.9
2581	1382.2	1380.6
2578	1369.2	1367.3
2513	1357.4	1357.4
2476	1347.5	1347.5
2453	1337.4	1335.4
2412	1321.6	1321.6
2374	1312.2	1310
2323	1303	1300.7
2317	1288.6	1288.6
2239	1278.7	1277.2
2214	1267.2	1265
2155	1254.4	1254.4
2057	1245.8	1245.8
1848	1237.3	1237.3
1677	1223	1216.8
1525	1189.5	1184.4
1368	1148.7	1143.6
1201	1116.4	1116.4
1069	1101.1	1097.2
917	1080.3	1075.8
826	1065	1061.5
866	1050.8	1047.5
1003	1035.7	1033.8
1085	1029.7	1029.7
1173	1027.5	1027
1275	1024.9	1024.9
1375	1022.7	1022.7
1487	1022	1022.1
1593	1025.6	1025.6
1747	1038	1038
1907	1048.3	1049.6
2074	1061.3	1061.3
2246	1073.9	1073.9
2448	1088.5	1091.2
2434	1111.4	1111.4
2397	1137.6	1141.6
2369	1155.4	1158.2
2304	1171.6	1171.6
2280	1177.2	1178
2283	1180	1180
2266	1181	1180.8
2229	1180.5	1180.4
2217	1179	1179
2210	1177.2	1176.6
2183	1175.8	1175.3
2198	1172.1	1171.3
2183	1168.5	1167.7
2151	1167.2	1167.1
2145	1164.7	1164.2
2134	1160	1160
2114	1157.5	1157.5
2095	1154.6	1154.6
2085	1151.7	1151.3
2058	1148.7	1148.2
2050	1146.2	1146.2
2065	1142.1	1142.1
2019	1140	1140
1978	1138.5	1138.5
1994	1134.5	1134.5
1990	1130.3	1129.4
1952	1127.9	1127.7
1925	1124.6	1124.6
1904	1121.8	1121.4
1901	1117.5	1117
1853	1114.4	1113.8
1809	1112	1112
1756	1108.1	1107.7
1710	1104.5	1104.2
1683	1100.8	1099.8
1528	1096.2	1096.5
1381	1093.7	1093.7
1230	1089	1089
1098	1075.2	1072.6
913	1060.2	1058
834	1049.2	1046.5
802	1038.1	1036.3
794	1031.2	1030.4
805	1029.1	1028.3
799	1026.2	1025.3
805	1023.6	1022.4
807	1019.5	1018.4
812	1014.8	1014.8
813	1011.6	1010.8
802	1009.1	1008.3
795	1006.7	1005.8
796	1003.2	1002.4
797	1001.5	1000.8
799	999.6	999
791	997.6	997.1
796	995.4	994.8
800	994	993.7
806	992.6	992.6
807	991	991.2
803	990.4	990.4
802	989.4	989.3
805	988	988.3
810	987.4	987.4
812	987	987
802	986	986.4
801	986	986
803	985.5	985
804	984.6	984.4
797	984.4	984.4
794	984	984
790	984	983.4
807	983.4	983.4
804	983.7	983.4
793	983	983
783	983	982.8
796	982.8	982.7
804	982.8	982.7
799	982.6	982.7
793	982.5	982.5
794	982.1	982.1
800	981.8	982
809	981.8	981.6
814	981.4	981.6
812	981.6	981.7
807	981.6	981.6
796	981.2	981.4
796	981.4	981.2
801	981.2	981.1
803	981.1	981.1
812	981.1	981.2
814	981.1	981.2
807	981.1	981.1
806	981.1	981
800	981.1	981.2
798	981	980.9
799	981	981
798	981	981.1
797	981	981
792	981	980.8
794	981.2	980.6
784	981	980.8
769	981.1	980.8
741	981.2	976.6
744	981.4	982.1
967	978.6	978.1
1134	979.4	981
1203	989.4	989.4
1283	1243.6	1005.4
1285	1243.6	1020.8
1270	1112.5	1035.3
1191	1051	1044.3
1131	1046.4	1044.5
1126	1042.6	1042.6
1138	1042.2	1041.9
1163	1041	1041.2
1195	1043.6	1044.3
1196	1042.7	1041.1
1082	1035.7	1034.7
928	1028.6	1028.6
840	1025.6	1025.4
810	1023.4	1022.6
805	1020.2	1019.5
810	1018.6	1017.4
814	1015	1014.7
815	1012.2	1012.2
814	1010	1009.4
813	1007.4	1006.9
804	1005.3	1004.4
802	1002.6	1001.9
804	1000.2	999.7
802	998.6	998.2
799	996.8	996.4
791	994.8	994.8
779	994.1	993.7
715	992.6	988.8
790	989	989.6
707	997	997.4
745	993.6	993.6
775	998.6	997.9
783	1000.4	1001.5
883	1004.6	1004
875	1003.7	1004
840	1004	1004.4
826	1004.4	1004.4
818	1003.5	1003.2
813	1002.2	1002.2
802	1001.2	1000.6
792	999.1	999.1
792	997.9	997.6
795	996	995.7
797	994.2	994.2
800	992.9	992.8
803	991.4	991.4
798	991	990.6
797	990.1	989.9
798	989.4	988.8
798	988.6	988.2
800	987.5	987.4
802	987	987
802	987	986.5
796	986	986
796	986	985.8
800	985.4	985.1
800	985	984.5
801	984.2	984.2
801	983.7	983.7
800	983.7	983.7
797	983.4	983.4
800	983.3	983
799	983	983
804	982.7	982.6
803	982.5	982.5
802	982.5	982.6
801	982.5	982.6
799	982.1	982.5
801	982.6	982.5
800	982.5	982.5
801	982.1	982.1
799	981.8	981.8
801	982	981.7
796	982.1	981.7
797	981.7	981.8
799	981.4	981.2
799	981.4	981.4
800	981	981
799	981.2	981.2
797	981.4	981.2
September	2016	15:08:05:44404-VCID:74E0506C17165BE2BA-8020
R4 2.0l PPD1.2 G 1247 

'011 
Engine Speed	Boost Pressure	Boost Pressure
(G28)	(specified)	(actual)
/min mbar mbar
1500	1727.2	1392.3
1508	2002.3	1434
1521	2038.4	1489.3
1527	2047.7	1528.8
1548	2087.3	1561.6
1568	2123.5	1595.8
1589	2145.4	1630.5
1604	2174.2	1660
1626	2207.5	1692.6
1647	2238.9	1725.4
1662	2265.1	1758.6
1686	2291.5	1790
1707	2309.2	1821
1741	2342.6	1847.4
1765	2362	1872.2
1788	2376.6	1890
1791	2389.5	1905.1
1830	2407.2	1923.6
1865	2429.3	1945.4
1886	2440.4	1965.6
1911	2458.2	1990
1940	2470.1	2018.8
1968	2488.8	2054.4
1989	2499	2085.6
2024	2500	2120
2054	2500	2158.6
2066	2500	2205
2107	2500	2241
2127	2500	2281.6
2163	2500	2310.7
2197	2500	2342.2
2220	2500	2362
2255	2500	2380.4
2284	2500	2388.3
2327	2500	2391.2
2363	2500	2397
2384	2500	2401
2424	2500	2409.1
2455	2500	2417.4
2486	2500	2418.7
2517	2500	2417.4
2550	2500	2407.9
2560	2500	2401
2604	2500	2400.8
2637	2500	2407.2
2674	2500	2410.8
2702	2500	2420.6
2718	2500	2430.5
2767	2500	2448
2790	2500	2458.2
2827	2500	2468.4
2850	2500	2479.9
2883	2500	2488.8
2914	2500	2499
2952	2500	2499
2975	2500	2500
3005	2500	2500
3041	2500	2500
3065	2500	2499
3095	2500	2488.8
3126	2500	2478.6
3146	2500	2460.2
3187	2500	2448
3207	2500	2430.2
3243	2500	2420.6
3259	2500	2420.6
3281	2500	2427.6
3317	2500	2430.5
3351	2500	2437.8
3373	2500	2440.4
3389	2500	2450.2
3417	2500	2458.2
3450	2500	2460.2
3469	2500	2468.4
3500	2500	2468.4
3535	2500	2468.9
3548	2500	2470.1
3574	2500	2468.4
3602	2500	2460.2
3622	2500	2460.2
3644	2500	2458.2
3687	2500	2450.2
3704	2500	2448
3724	2500	2440.4
3747	2500	2439.7
3775	2500	2437.8
3788	2500	2437.8
3807	2500	2440.4
3828	2500	2440.4
3844	2500	2440.4
3866	2500	2440.4
3901	2500	2440.4
3906	2500	2448
3928	2500	2450.2
3946	2500	2458.2
3974	2500	2458.2
3993	2500	2458.2
4019	2500	2458.2
4020	2499	2460.2
4037	2499	2460.2
4064	2490	2460.2
4077	2488.8	2458.2
4097	2488.8	2458.2
4110	2479.7	2458.2
4148	2478.6	2450.2
4149	2470.1	2448
4168	2470.1	2448
4191	2470.1	2449
4208	2460.2	2440.2
4177	2437.8	2437.8
4161	2427.6	2427.6
4158	1958.9	1958.9
4189	1767.8	1767.8
4136	1714	1714
4132	1693.2	1693.2
4110	1664.3	1664.3
4096	1636.8	1632.5
4035	1611.6	1611.6
4032	1587.6	1587.6
3964	1571.7	1571.7
3924	1555.2	1555.2
3877	1540	1540
3890	1520	1520
3813	1509.8	1505.3
3777	1448	1448
3773	1441.4	1441.4
3700	1431.5	1431.5
3663	1423.5	1421.4
3666	1410	1410
3606	1401.2	1400
3595	1389	1389
3573	1379.8	1378.9
3549	1371.7	1371.7
3503	1364.2	1363
3492	1354.6	1354.6
3470	1348.5	1347.5
3463	1342.3	1341.4
3384	1337	1336.3
3377	1329.1	1329.1
3384	1322.9	1322.9
3373	1320.1	1319
3337	1316	1316
3341	1310.5	1310.5
3325	1306.8	1306.4
3289	1303.6	1303.6
3276	1299.3	1299.3
3273	1296	1295.4
3248	1291	1291
3227	1288.6	1288.6
3200	1285.8	1285.8
3183	1279.7	1279.7
3169	1276	1275.4
3148	1273.3	1272.3
3156	1269	1269
3125	1265	1265
3099	1261	1261.4
3089	1258.3	1258.3
3095	1255	1255
3058	1252.4	1251.7
3052	1249.4	1249.4
3033	1246	1246
3009	1242.8	1242.8
3027	1240.3	1240.3
2990	1237.2	1237.2
2968	1233.7	1233.7
2951	1231.2	1231.2
2948	1229.1	1228.1
2941	1225.8	1225.4
2914	1221.8	1221.8
2900	1220.1	1219.9
2891	1217.8	1217.8
2863	1215.4	1215.1
2841	1213	1213
2821	1211.3	1211.3
2818	1206.5	1206.5
2789	1204	1204
2777	1200.6	1200.6
2755	1199.5	1199.5


----------



## new_golf_3 (Oct 24, 2013)

*1.9 TDI boost values*

Hi. This is not actual reply to your inquiery, but more of search for my Passat 1.9TDI 85kW correct boost figures. If your map has not been modified, I guess (it seems) that your engine is actually runs on higher pressure. 

Mine specified boost should be *17,4Psi(2150mBar *– as per VCDS / *2270mBar*-as per Engine spec), but peaks up to *23Psi*(*2530mBar-*Actual boost pressure). Dun no if that’s ok.

I came up to those figures, when searching for solution to difficulties with shutter/misfire? when accelerated cold: full throttle over 2500RPM. When warm, engine runs ok. I thought, that I would find problem after performing WOT boost test or MAF test. Perhaps IAT was showing wrong temp, but found ok. Then I saw boost figures and thought that they are little high (on forums I could only find people talking about max. 20Psi boost for 1.9 TDIs).


----------

